# Another Amy Winehouse Before and After



## Johnnie (Mar 26, 2009)

I just wanted to post this because I never knew she looked like this before. She actually had a very beautiful and healthy figure.




It's sad what drugs can do to you.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 26, 2009)

She looks terrible now.. it's sad.


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2009)

That's Amazingly Aweful!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 26, 2009)

Holy crap! I didn't even know she used to look like that. Wow..what a difference.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 26, 2009)

I remember checking out that photo when I first heard of her troubles. Very sad indeed. This is her right now and she seems to have a bit more meat to her but still not what she used to be.











Some more before photos:





















She was actually rather pretty then.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh wow... that IS sad... She's spoiled herself... What is it that ppl on drugs can't see how it affects them physically too?


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow... that IS sad... She's spoiled herself... What is it that ppl on drugs can't see how it affects them physically too? I guess they can't 'cause they're so delusional.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I remember her before (when she released her first album) and she was a healthy curvy girl and she was actually quite pretty. Then she came back with the 2nd album and she'd lost a hell of a lot of weight. Then the bee-hive and then it went downhill from there.

It shows what drugs can do to people


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 26, 2009)

i blame her ex blake tsk tsk tsk ppl from england told me all about him and how awful he was.....poor amy maybe now that shes divorced shell be ok...i think shes the type of woman who HAS to have a man its self esteem issues so sad.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 26, 2009)

Idk, if she's that type of woman than those issues _are_ her own and so she is solely to blame. People will always suffer from self-esteem issues at some point in their lives but that doesn't mean they all resort to drugs.


----------



## incredichele (Mar 26, 2009)

So sad. It reminds me of watching Celebrity re-hab and Sober house. I used to rather enjoy a vicodin with my wine or just to relax, but now I'm scared to death after watching that show. So sad what drugs can do to you. She has such an amazing voice too! Just makes me want to dance.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 26, 2009)

wow thats really sad she actually was very pretty before


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont think amy is attractive but her before pictures are about 1000% better then her current image


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 27, 2009)

That picture is old. Lately she has been looking a tad better and has gained some weight.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my lord to me she was gorgeous before the drugs. Can i go feed her for a month or 6???


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 28, 2009)

I was going to say...I think she'd look a lot more attractive in the before photos if she didn't look so sullen all the time!


----------



## GillT (Mar 29, 2009)

In what before photos does she look sullen? They seem fine to me.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 6, 2009)

Holy crap I didn't even know she looked like that. She looks so much better before than she does now.


----------



## Manda (Apr 6, 2009)

Just can't help looking at the Amy Winehouse pics... it's like an accident, you just can't look away!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 16, 2009)

what a trainwreck. I hope she doesn't turn out to be another Janice Joplin.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 16, 2009)

wow, she was tan, her face was fuller too, i had no idea she was pretty

she should let these photos become a poster against drugs, before and after to show young people, easier said than done, tho poor thing

i googled some images, some show her almost anorexic looking, i hope she realizes she was so much better looking before and stays clean and healthy


----------



## dread (Apr 22, 2009)

Why do these people do this to themselves?


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, I've never seen before pictures either. She looks like a completely different person. Poor Amy


----------

